
Show HN: Design chat bot conversations without any coding - obaid
Hi HN! I launched BotMock yesterday. The tool allows bot designers &#x2F; developers to quickly build a prototype and test out conversation flows and even create some sales presentation material before investing $$ or hours in development.<p>Would love to get your feedback on it.<p>Check it out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;botmock.com
======
obaid
Clickable link: [http://botmock.com](http://botmock.com)

